# 2016 -2017 Huron River report.



## happydj

Ok its about time to get it started. 

I plan on hitting the river tomorow with my switch rod. Might take my spinning gear too incase river proves higher than I am comfortable swinging a fly through.


----------



## happydj

Oh also, I am a complete newb and setting up an indicator rig for my fly rod, as the season winds up if anyone is willing to meet up with to show me what i need and how to setup then fish it i would be most thankful. Would also be interested in someone showing me how to properly setup a float rig on my spinning gear that would be awesome too.


----------



## happydj

Sorry guys i did not make it out as i intended, will put up areport when i do, soon hopefully.


----------



## OhioTopCat

I fished it Saturday afternoon. Threw spinners and cranks just to see if anything was moving. Also, check out the Detroit Jig Company. The guy custom ties steelhead jigs. He fishes the Huron a lot so he has a handle on what combinations work there.


----------



## happydj

OhioTopCat said:


> I fished it Saturday afternoon. Threw spinners and cranks just to see if anything was moving. Also, check out the Detroit Jig Company. The guy custom ties steelhead jigs. He fishes the Huron a lot so he has a handle on what combinations work there.


Any takes?


----------



## OhioTopCat

happydj said:


> Any takes?


None. I saw another guy floating what I think we're sacks, and didn't see him catch anything either. Flow was good, color was good, but the temps are probably just a little too warm still.


----------



## happydj

Thanks topcat. The jigs you mentioned, do you have experience fishing them? If so I would be interested in learning how to set them up properly and fish them. It seems like a way my wife would enjoy better than throwing cranks and spinners.


----------



## OhioTopCat

happydj said:


> Thanks topcat. The jigs you mentioned, do you have experience fishing them? If so I would be interested in learning how to set them up properly and fish them. It seems like a way my wife would enjoy better than throwing cranks and spinners.


I do have experience fishing jigs, as well as beads. I would be happy to share info with you. Look for a PM.


----------



## mfs686

Lower Huron Fly box had been carefully stocked with my latest can't miss patterns. Gonna give them a swing this weekend.


----------



## jjc155

mfs686 said:


> View attachment 229590
> 
> 
> Lower Huron Fly box had been carefully stocked with my latest can't miss patterns. Gonna give them a swing this weekend.


Hard to beat the AI for swinging for steel. They have been my slump buster since Greg came out with them (actually before lol). Throw a couple Tropic Thunders or Predator Scandi's in there too. Did real well last year with both of those too. 

J-


----------



## happydj

mfs686 said:


> View attachment 229590
> 
> 
> Lower Huron Fly box had been carefully stocked with my latest can't miss patterns. Gonna give them a swing this weekend.


The green and brown AI is the one the guys at Schultz always recommend to me for the Huron. Nice can't wait till Sunday myself gonna finally get to stretch my legs again on the Huron. Come hell or high water.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fished the Huron today with a good friend. Water temps 58 or so. Cloudy green was the water conditions with maybe a foot and a half visibility. Slow morning. Not sure if water temps are quite there yet. Perhaps another cold front will send them in heavy. Good to be on the water. Saw a mink and a few deer. Wood ducks and mallards enjoying the nice fall day. We did as well.


----------



## happydj

Thanks Swamp!


----------



## Elk5012

Swampbuckster said:


> Fished the Huron today with a good friend. Water temps 58 or so. Cloudy green was the water conditions with maybe a foot and a half visibility. Slow morning. Not sure if water temps are quite there yet. Perhaps another cold front will send them in heavy. Good to be on the water. Saw a mink and a few deer. Wood ducks and mallards enjoying the nice fall day. We did as well.


We covered 2/3 of the river and it felt more like a tour guide looking and pointing at the wildlife. It was a nice day to be out fishing, only thing we needed was a bend to the rods. Leaves were getting bad and had lures on top more than in the water. Couple more weeks after this little warm up coming.


----------



## happydj

Got out and swung a wholly bugger for a bit then switched to a green and brown AI. No takes but saw some fish jump, think they were smallies.


----------



## happydj




----------



## mfs686

Just got off the water myself. Visibility is about a foot, maybe. No fish, spent most of my time getting used to my new 6 wt switch rod. I did finally see the resident beaver.


----------



## happydj

Saw about 8 people or so fishing at Huroc around 6:30 pm. Didn't have time to stop and see if they were having luck, my wife had me a steak cooking for dinner


----------



## JungleGeorge

That's all you need , bout a foot


----------



## jeffm80

fished on Saturday, floated eggs most of the day, switched up and threw some plugs, motored up from 75 and hit many of my favorite holes, no takers, visibility was about a foot and green with the seaweed die-off, water temp was 61 deg


----------



## mfs686




----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> View attachment 230523


Don't you mean
WAIT WHAT? The Salmon is in?


----------



## Elk5012

Yep I seen it!


----------



## happydj

Omg! It's a salmon! Hope he finds a hen and not a hooker.


----------



## Swampbuckster

happydj said:


> Omg! It's a salmon! Hope he finds a hen and not a hooker.


Hahaha. Gotta watch out for the Huron Hooker. She'll get ya


----------



## HuronBrowns

Huron salmon are so interesting.. I love coming in contact with them and enjoy seeing them use this river. If you know where gravel is in the Huron and its shallow you may be surprised at what you'll find. Browns? Kings? Steel behind Kings? Haha. They all are in this river and they do get as far as Belleville. Some guy caught an Atlantic last year on the Huron. I've never hooked or tried to hook a king before because I don't like to mess with them and plus they lockjaw like crazy especially when they are ready to do their thing. Please don't mess with spawning kings or steel. I would hate if a fish got in my way!


----------



## jakediesel

Went out this morning with a friend and we landed one. Seen another one get caught as well. The bite was early.


----------



## HuronBrowns

And the lurkers come..


----------



## happydj

My wife said I should marry the Salmon Kings daughter cause I like chasing her so much. Lol :-D


----------



## mfs686

Fished this afternoon. Water visibility was about 1 1/2 feet. No fish. The few people fishing from boats I talked had nothing. They could have been lying though to protect their spots. lol


----------



## happydj

Just got off the river, not thing other than losing an AI. Oh well. Water was up higher than last week, my mom had a blast even though no bites, it was her first time wade fishing on a river.


----------



## JungleGeorge

Fished this morning also and motored down from flat rock . No bites but I must say it was more pleasant than up at huroc park . Water was pretty dirty but definitely fish able


----------



## happydj

It made wading difficult in some places as high as it was, places I could normally go I was hesitant to today. I also made the mistake of swinging my light mow line, I should have went with my medium. I switched to a cone headed bugger after awhile and I started ticking bottom a little, but not as early in my swing as I would have liked. All in all it was pleasant. 

If you fish it they will come...


----------



## mfs686

happydj said:


> Just got off the river, not thing other than losing an AI. Oh well. Water was up higher than last week, my mom had a blast even though no bites, it was her first time wade fishing on a river.


Oh that was you. I saw you fishing and thought that's confidence having a person, with a net, wade right along side of you.


----------



## happydj

Yeah my mom has never wade fished, a river, she has in lakes but not with a current. So the net served dual purpose, first and foremost a wading staff for her and secondly as you stated I tout a bit of confidence ;-).


----------



## happydj

I saw a couple fishing of the ramp, and a fella got in a suv with kayak carriers on top? Wish i had known you had seen me, would have liked to introduce myself.


----------



## OhioTopCat

happydj said:


> Thanks topcat. The jigs you mentioned, do you have experience fishing them? If so I would be interested in learning how to set them up properly and fish them. It seems like a way my wife would enjoy better than throwing cranks and spinners.


I was using one of those jigs Saturday morning to catch one. 1/16 ounce jig. Black with gold flash. Saw another fish caught downstream. The bite was early. Fishing should only get better as the season progresses.


----------



## happydj

Thanks for the info, i will look into them, my wife is not a fly caster like i am, so i am always looking for new tactics to learn then show her.


----------



## mfs686

happydj said:


> I saw a couple fishing of the ramp, and a fella got in a suv with kayak carriers on top? Wish i had known you had seen me, would have liked to introduce myself.


That was me with the Escape. Had to get going because the kayaks and wife were downstream waiting for me.


----------



## happydj

Ah cool, hope your float went well.


----------



## HuronBrowns

Hopefully you don't get everything out of me! I should hide away my notes..


----------



## Krayman

I've never caught any species of trout or salmon. There is good material on this forum and it is greatly appreciated. I plan to head out tomorrow morning and float the only spot i know. If anyone would like to give tips or chat send me a pm today!


----------



## mfs686

HuronBrowns said:


> Indi fishing is not the best solution to catch fish in the Huron period. Think of the Huron as one big run with occasional riffles and pools. Covering water will put you on fish. Swinging flies and stripping Drunks is the best bet for the purist. To catch fish, when there's even any in there, you have to float fish. Covers the most water IMO than stripping streamers or throwing hardware. Sure those methods cover water too but most times they want to eat, not chase something around and be territorial. That's for spring. Still float for spring of course. I necessarily like to catch most of my fish on the fly so I don't go out as much anymore. Plus there's only a few select places you can swing anyway and mfs is always there so I let him swing away! He sure can swing up some fish! Boating fish is the best option for this amazing river, I just don't go out as much. I enjoy watching people catch them now!


Well this weekend I will be up north so that leaves the Huron free and clear...lol

All I do is swing flies so I really can't elaborate on all the other methods. It all comes down to how many fish do you want to catch. If all I cared about was numbers I would have bought a centerpin rod and reel. I just like spey casting and swinging flies. Making that perfect cast is quite satisfying. 

Last year I caught fish in April and then again in Nov, Dec and Jan. Jan 2nd was the last day I caught a steelhead (and it was my Huron personal best) swinging a fly. All I do is wade so I can't get to the deeper holes that hold the fish in winter time. I'm sure there are a few cruising around but arthritis and cold water make fishing tough. 

As for an indicator rig, I've thought about it but have never done it. Probably never will, at least not on the Huron.


----------



## happydj

Thanks fellas I appreciate any chance to expand my knowledge. Much appreciated.


----------



## jd4223

I was trying to Indicator fish last week below the foot bridge. The only time I caught fish was when the indicator and fly was reeled in along the shore line. I used my switch rod also to swing streamers but no takers. As far as wading,I was told it was forbidden to wade the Huron unless you were below Telegraph. Am I wrong on this? I saw a guy last week wading about a 100' below the foot bridge. He didn't wade very far from shore,maybe 20'. He was fly fishing but I didn't see him catch anything. As far as wading just below the foot bridge,I would be nervous if the water is running fast and the bottom seems pretty rocky. Not sure of how the footing would be...Anyone know about this?


----------



## DLHirst

I sure hope that wading "rule" isn't true. I might have to rethink my Huron fishing in the future...


----------



## happydj

There are plenty of places to wade the Huron downstream from Huroc, don't let that dissuade you. Plenty of strectches, plenty of holes, you just have to get your waders wet and scout them out. I have never caught steel at Huroc yet, I have caught steel downstream of Huroc. I will still try at Huroc when I feel like I do not want to bother with my waders.


----------



## happydj

Please report any success or non success you have and what you used when fishing the Huron for steel here. Please remember the forum rules and don't mention specific holes.


----------



## happydj

There are a few places such as Huroc that are so well known it is hard not to talk about them and they get quite crowded regardless of what we do.


----------



## jd4223

? Are you saying it's legal(no local ordinance against) to wade the area just below the foot bridge? I was told by the owner of the Little Dipper Bait Shop that there was a local ordinance prohibiting wading the river from below the foot bridge all the way down to where Telegraph crosses the river. Once below Telegraph you were good to go. He said the reason was some body drowned while wading below the foot bridge and that this area is a park which caused a lot of concern and the locals passed an ordinance prohibiting wading at this location. I never seen a DNR Officer to ask him. Would really want to know so the next time I snag my $5 lure I can wade out and get it!


----------



## happydj

I mean below Huroc park east of Telegraph . I have never waded Huroc as it has plenty fisheable shore line and believe you are right about the ordinance, I believe there is a sign by the foot bridge regarding this.


----------



## happydj

Plus if you rig your gear right youn should be able to cast from shore nearly anywhere across the river below the foot bridge. Also Luhr Jensen makes a river side planer for scoreboard anglers to be able to fish across the river. I will find and post a link.


----------



## happydj

http://www.rapala.com/luhr-jensen/t...-planer/5640-000-0625.html#.WBz_rtDrdQo.gmail


----------



## jd4223

hanks. I'm familiar with the luhr jensen side planer. I also seen a side planer that was called the Torpedo I think. Way better than the Luhr Jensen model. I forget who makes it. I'll see if I can remember and post a link. There is a video on how to use it. Sold for $10 at the time. Thanks again for the info...Good Fishing!


----------



## jd4223

Just found what I was looking for. Called the Sidewinder side planer. Should have a you tube video. Also on sale at ebay. Lot easier to set up and use than the Luhr Jensen planer.


----------



## happydj

I will take a look at it, thanks


----------



## HuronBrowns

Sigh


----------



## happydj

HuronBrowns said:


> Sigh


What's wrong? The warm weather got ya down?


----------



## HuronBrowns

This transition period is the slowest in the year. It's not good enough for cold water species in this river but just a little too cold for consistent warm water species. It's a slow transition this year..


----------



## happydj

Yeah I understand. Definitely frustrating.


----------



## BattMan

Thanks for the Info and I will definitely do that.
Looking forward to learning the river..


----------



## mfs686

Water level is up. In case anyone was wondering. lol


----------



## g.giovengo

Think i agree with you lol.


----------



## BattMan

I take it that's not a good sign! Lol


----------



## jakediesel

jd4223 said:


> Jake,did you catch that float fishing(centerpin),or casting using a spinning rod and float? Did you tip your jig or just plain? I know you tie your own jigs. Your jigs almost look like Aero Jigs. What size jig if I can ask? Thanks for any info you can share.


I use a spinning rod and reel. I have a centerpin reel but I still need to get a rod for it. I usually tip my jigs with wax worms. I think that jig was a 1/16oz. I mostly use 1/16 and 1/32Oz. That one was a white jig head with two tone cerise and purple crosscut rabbit fur.


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> Water level is up. In case anyone was wondering. lol
> 
> View attachment 241049


Nice color to it!


----------



## Raylaser

mfs686 said:


> Water level is up. In case anyone was wondering. lol
> 
> View attachment 241049


Hey, at least the clarity seems good!! LOL!


----------



## mfs686

Water level bumped up a little. lol


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> Water level bumped up a little. lol
> View attachment 241165


Come on, that's still wadeable!


----------



## Raylaser

Swampbuckster said:


> Come on, that's still wadeable!


Ha Ha Swamp, I truly did LOL on that one!!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Raylaser said:


> Ha Ha Swamp, I truly did LOL on that one!!


Now I can try and fulfill my goal of hooking into a steelhead on the Flat Rock launch parking lot gravel!!


----------



## mfs686

I almost put on my waders so I could walk out onto the dock (let that sink in for a moment) and stand at the end to cast away.


----------



## chris0093

I have never seen the river that high in January


----------



## Swampbuckster

The river is over its banks in Dexter. It will be a bit still before the lower is fishable


----------



## Raylaser

Well, at least She's getting a good purge of Winter and Fall debris. Maybe a few less leaves and twigs the next time we all get to fish!!!!


----------



## mfs686

Debris is starting to pile up on the dock. 

NEW STRUCTURE!!!!!


----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


> The river is over its banks in Dexter. It will be a bit still before the lower is fishable


I'm supposed to collect Stone Flies for the HRWC Saturday. I'm afraid with the recent rain and what's is expected tonight it is going to get cancelled.


----------



## mfs686

They kept us off the Huron and in the creeks instead. Huron is still high upstream.


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> They kept us off the Huron and in the creeks instead. Huron is still high upstream.


Wonder how many fish are floating around above F.R.? Food for thought...


----------



## gotoith

Fished the mid-section of the river today. I plugged probably 1.5 miles of river from 75 down past Labo. With the water up, I figured I'd try flats, pocket spots, seams as well as holes. Visibility is close to 2 foot and temp was hovering around 38 degrees. Overall, the conditions were pretty good considering. No bites for me. Everyone I spoke with on shore reported the same. If you are questioning whether to go, I don't think it's worth your time right now. Still a bit high for float fishing; fish are few and far between.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I must've crossed path with gotoith. Tried plugs and spoons In the same spots as him and no steel


----------



## TroutFishingBear

TroutFishingBear said:


> I must've crossed path with gotoith. Tried plugs and spoons In the same spots as him and no steel


I think by Wednesday it'll be ready though. Water clarity was decentish. However the river is already sparsely populated so with extra water means even less chance of you're lure jig or fly crossing path with steel..


----------



## mfs686

It's getting there.


----------



## Raylaser

I have an idea - you could wade out on the submerged dock, that'd only be a couple feet deep. You can lean against the dock post to avoid compensate for the current. Just think of the drift you could manage from there!!! LOL!


----------



## DLHirst

Ray, you might have to lash yourself to one of the posts to keep from getting swept away!


----------



## jjc155

mfs686 said:


> View attachment 241927
> 
> 
> It's getting there.


Is that the dock at the DNR launch just down from Huroc? 

J-


----------



## JungleGeorge

That's correct


----------



## BattMan

New to fishing the river for steelies.
Are there normally lots of boats in the river during the spring run?


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Anybody go out today? I whimped out and stayed home


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> Anybody go out today? I whimped out and stayed home


I was out early last week. Fished all day. Water was high and dirty. No fish for me and my friend. Tough out there this winter. Hope for a better spring. Still good to be out I guess enjoying nature.


----------



## jakediesel

Went out this morning for a little bit trying some new tactics. River is still high and moving quick. No luck on my end.


----------



## BattMan

Finally got out this morning/afternoon.
No luck on my end, but saw 1 steelhead caught. There were quite a few folks out at one short period....


----------



## mfs686

Just got in from swinging a fly for a few hours. Like others have said water level is still up. Visibility is about 2-3 feet and a bit of a stain. Shelf ice is starting to form again. No fish.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

[QUOTE="mfs686, post: 6187610, member: 23995Shelf ice is starting to form again. No fish.[/QUOTE] You know, I grew up in western Colorado and we used to fish the CO river in Glenwood Springs in Dec to Feb when it was warm enough to have some open water. Used to pull out 5 lb cuttbows (rainbow x cutthroat hybrid) all day long with a few browns mixed in. However more than a time or two I found myself trying to slide a trout over or across the ice shelf..man winter river trout fishing can be at its best when cold, as long as you can hit the open water. My bet is the Huron is no different, except for the fact the #'s of steelies are like 1/5000th of the Colorado River's bows. As long as I
The good holes Are open the big boys will congregate there when cold. It might even make fishing easier if there is some ice due to the congregation effect...Of course it IS the Huron....


----------



## Fishndude

I've looked in at the Colorado River, in Glenwood Springs before. Right below a dam, with signs everywhere stating No Fishing. Man that looked like great water to fish, lol. 

The Huron actually has a LOT of deeper holes, and deeper runs, with plenty of wood for structure. It is also real murky, so tough to look in, and see what the bottom structure is like. It doesn't get big runs of Steelhead, and finding them can be a challenge most of the time. There are a few reliable spots where fish usually congregate when they are in the river, and endless spots where you might find a fish, or two, or three.


----------



## BattMan

How deep do the holes and runs get in the Huron? 
Would walking spawn on the bottom be a good technique?
Just curious, I'm a rookie on the Huron...


----------



## BattMan

Hey,
How deep do the holes and runs get in the Huron?
Would walking spawn on the bottom be a good technique or are there too many snags?
Just curious, I'm a rookie on the Huron river...


----------



## Swampbuckster

BattMan said:


> Hey,
> How deep do the holes and runs get in the Huron?
> Would walking spawn on the bottom be a good technique or are there too many snags?
> Just curious, I'm a rookie on the Huron river...


With average winter water levels, the Huron below Flat Rock and above Labo are 6-8 feet, you may find 10 at a few select holes. I'd say average depth of the river here would be 3.0' I've bottom bounced spawn and have hooked into steelhead both winter and spring this way. I honestly don't remember losing too many rigs to snags.


----------



## BattMan

Fishndude said:


> I've looked in at the Colorado River, in Glenwood Springs before. Right below a dam, with signs everywhere stating No Fishing. Man that looked like great water to fish, lol.
> 
> The Huron actually has a LOT of deeper holes, and deeper runs, with plenty of wood for structure. It is also real murky, so tough to look in, and see what the bottom structure is like. It doesn't get big runs of Steelhead, and finding them can be a challenge most of the time. There are a few reliable spots where fish usually congregate when they are in the river, and endless spots where you might find a fish, or two, or three.


----------



## BattMan

Swampbuckster said:


> With average winter water levels, the Huron below Flat Rock and above Labo are 6-8 feet, you may find 10 at a few select holes. I'd say average depth of the river here would be 3.0' I've bottom bounced spawn and have hooked into steelhead both winter and spring this way. I honestly don't remember losing too many rigs to snags.


Much appreciated!
I will definitely give that a try when there is no action float fishing... Which has been the norm the few times I have been out! Lol


----------



## Fishndude

The river is way high right now. It was frothy when I crossed it this morning, just downstream of the Belleville (French Landing) dam. A buddy of mine went 1/2 one day earlier this week. Not sure where he was fishing, but it was on the Huron.


----------



## junkman

After work I was going to stop by and talk to who ever is down there.I am looking for the suckers so I can try canning them.Anybody else can them?


----------



## MISTURN3

Saw a few fish missed yesterday when down there for an hour or two......did see a sucker caught though...and no junkman - dont keep em or can em...i ended up accidently foul hooking on top of its a northern hog sucker though....I had to google what the hell it was......pretty cool looking though - great camo


----------



## junkman

This will be my first year targeting them.I have in the past kept a few incidental suckers and smoked them.But from what I hear canning them is the way to go.Just another way of utilizing natures bounty.


----------



## monczunski

We used to smoke em when I was a kid. Almost like whitefish


----------



## junkman

Stopped after work about 11:00pm.Not a soul around,water was really high.


----------



## MISTURN3

I left there around 730 and there were a few guys on both sides.......nothing i saw caught - one guy mentioned he caught 3 eyes Wednesday night.....


----------



## here2

Went to check river she's up but clear. Was gonna try tomorrow morning but now not real sure


----------



## HuronBrowns

Looks blown out to me


----------



## Swampbuckster

HuronBrowns said:


> Looks blown out to me


That's not blown out by any means. High, good visibility, and dropping. Fish on!!!!


----------



## monczunski

HuronBrowns said:


> Looks blown out to me


Blown would mean the river is in the lawn lol


----------



## scooter_trasher

HuronBrowns said:


> Looks blown out to me


We call that up a little, I've launched halfway up the block in the middle of the street at the Flat Rock ramp and tied my boat to the guardrail for Huron River Drive downstream of the golf course


----------



## mfs686

here2 said:


> Went to check river she's up but clear. Was gonna try tomorrow morning but now not real sure
> View attachment 246800


Makes for interesting wading for the vertically challenged.


----------



## junkman

Went down there for few minutes today and walked around talking to people.The only thing anybody caught was one big sucker.Everybody else said no luck yet.The water is starting to come down.The dock at the boat launch was starting to get above the water line.


----------



## mfs686

junkman said:


> Went down there for few minutes today and walked around talking to people.The only thing anybody caught was one big sucker.Everybody else said no luck yet.The water is starting to come down.The dock at the boat launch was starting to get above the water line.


Yeah that.

I did see one Steelhead caught just above the coffer by a center pinner around 6:30 pm.


----------



## gotoith

Went 2 for 2 today on plugs in the upper river. Tried floats and spawn with no luck. Water is high and is 40 degrees. Seen one other fish on a stringer. With this warm of water I would of thought it would be game on. Should not be long until the run is in full force.


----------



## monczunski

junkman said:


> Went down there for few minutes today and walked around talking to people.The only thing anybody caught was one big sucker.Everybody else said no luck yet.The water is starting to come down.The dock at the boat launch was starting to get above the water line.


One guy across the spillway landed chrome about 830am. Dnr came down around 9 and checked us all. First time that ever happened to me there.


----------



## monczunski

Fished huroc for an hour this morning.


----------



## junkman

monczunski said:


> Fished huroc for an hour this morning.
> View attachment 247146


Nice one!


----------



## badhabit99

junkman said:


> Nice one!


Nice fish , anybody getting walleye yet , hoping to get down there this weekend , it would b nice to get some eyes before the season goes out


----------



## monczunski

badhabit99 said:


> Nice fish , anybody getting walleye yet , hoping to get down there this weekend , it would b nice to get some eyes before the season goes out


Seen a sucker caught yesterday. This warm weather and rain could bring some fish up though.


----------



## BattMan

Hey all,
Haven't been on the river in a few weeks. Any reports of steelies being caught? With all the warm temps was wondering if fish had spawned out on the gravel already...
Just a curious thought!


----------



## monczunski

BattMan said:


> Hey all,
> Haven't been on the river in a few weeks. Any reports of steelies being caught? With all the warm temps was wondering if fish had spawned out on the gravel already...
> Just a curious thought!


I was in the park for an hour this morning. Caught one myself and seen 2 more landed. This weekend will be peak I believe with this warm weather.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hit the park today and didn't do anything. Was fishing for eyes with twisters and didn't bump a thing. Seen 1 steelie on a rope so it seems a few fish are around. Guy I talked to said he saw a few caught this morning. Shouldn't be long


----------



## BattMan

Good to hear they are getting a few. First season fishing the river and have talked to some great folks...


----------



## Raylaser

We're actually seeing more steelies in the Maumee River this year than years past. The Maumee always gets a few steel come thru in the Spring but not in great numbers. Given the early results so far is a good sign for the steel run on other Erie tributaries, the Huron included!! Good luck guys, I will probably give it a go up there in the next few weeks. Fished Sterling and Bolles this past Saturday and got skunked. Between the walleye run here on the Maumee and some possible Steelies (in the Huron or on the Maumee), should end up being a fun Spring fishing season and one that should last longer than normal given the early start! Fish On Bro!!!


----------



## junkman

Thinking about stopping by Huroc after work for an hour or so. And play with a few blade baits I picked up and modified to run a little shallower to avoid the rocks down there.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

junkman said:


> Thinking about stopping by Huroc after work for an hour or so. And play with a few blade baits I picked up and modified to run a little shallower to avoid the rocks down there.


Let me know how ya do. I herd it was game on and everyone was killin em.... lol


----------



## junkman

Mr Burgundy said:


> Let me know how ya do. I herd it was game on and everyone was killin em.... lol


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BattMan

junkman said:


> Thinking about stopping by Huroc after work for an hour or so. And play with a few blade baits I picked up and modified to run a little shallower to avoid the rocks down there.


Blades for steelies or eyes...?


----------



## monczunski

I don't think you'll see a good population of eyes in there for at least 10 more days


----------



## junkman

BattMan said:


> Blades for steelies or eyes...?


I will throw blades at anything.I was more or less testing how they swam with moving the eyelet.Nobody was catching anything last night.I was down there for about an hour.


----------



## monczunski

1/4 on the Huron this morning. Fished from 6-930. No bites after 715.


----------



## monczunski

815 I'm sorry


----------



## Raylaser

Nice fish dude!! Good job braving the cold this morning. Always seems warmer when your hooking into fresh Chrome!! Fish On Bro!!!


----------



## BattMan

Very nice fish...
True hooking up with s steelie warms you right up on a chilly day!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hit the river today. Saw a few brave souls out there but just like me, they didn't last long. Didn't see or hear of anyone doing anything.


----------



## BattMan

Very brave..... Temps were brutal!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Mr Burgundy said:


> Hit the river today. Saw a few brave souls out there but just like me, they didn't last long. Didn't see or hear of anyone doing anything.


It was brutal for sure. But at times the wind lulled, sun was shining and was somewhat peaceful.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I just froze lol. I bet the eyes are packed in there now lol. That's usually how it goes


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Any updates on flatly? Suckers should start soon


----------



## Perchdog

Mr Burgundy said:


> Any updates on flatly? Suckers should start soon


Mr B, are you close to the state streets ?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I don't follow?


----------



## Perchdog

Mr Burgundy said:


> I don't follow?


It's an Livonia neighborhood


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Got ya, I live behind laurel park


----------



## junkman

Stopped before I went to work today.Talked to a guy that had been there since 4:00am.He said that he had only one sucker caught in that time.


----------



## Swampbuckster

junkman said:


> Stopped before I went to work today.Talked to a guy that had been there since 4:00am.He said that he had only one sucker caught in that time.


No fish in the boat for us as well. Water was back up somehow, with some stain.


----------



## HuronBrowns

I swear Swampbuckster always catches fish. He seems to stretch the truth. Im pretty sure I saw him go 6-7 last week one day.


----------



## Swampbuckster

HuronBrowns said:


> I swear Swampbuckster always catches fish. He seems to stretch the truth. Im pretty sure I saw him go 6-7 last week one day.


Well you certainly have me confused with someone else. I've put 10 fish in my boat this entire season beginning mid October and ending yesterday with almost weekly trips in between. And that ain't no lie. A few on here can support that fact. Lol.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Swamp, u seen any eyes in the lower river yet?


----------



## Swampbuckster

Mr Burgundy said:


> Swamp, u seen any eyes in the lower river yet?


I haven't caught any but don't target them.


----------



## HuronBrowns

You are the one pulling plugs on that bigger boat right? I've seen you catch a lot more than 10.


----------



## Swampbuckster

HuronBrowns said:


> You are the one pulling plugs on that bigger boat right? I've seen you catch a lot more than 10.


You have me confused with someone else. I hit the magic double digit number two weeks ago. I fish mainly Tuesdays and rarely see same people out there. My boat is a v 16' . I do usually plug fish though.


----------



## Swampbuckster

And what about you, HuronBrowns? You seem to have all sorts of knowledge of the Huron. How many fish have you landed? Are you on the bank or in a boat? Just curious...


----------



## HuronBrowns

More than 15. I fish Huroc sometimes for fun, I just don't fish the Huron that much anymore in a whole. I have knowledge of it but am no means an expert sir.


----------



## Swampbuckster

HuronBrowns said:


> More than 15. I fish Huroc sometimes for fun, I just don't fish the Huron that much anymore in a whole. I have knowledge of it but am no means an expert sir.


Right on. Wasn't meaning to come off as condescending earlier if I did.


----------



## junkman

Stopped at the park when I got home from work.I was the only one there. And I left just as it started to rain.


----------



## Swampbuckster

junkman said:


> Stopped at the park when I got home from work.I was the only one there. And I left just as it started to rain.


 That sounds like a sad country song.


----------



## outdoorsmi.

Got my first river steel first trip. Went 4 for 4 2 on spwn 2 on plugs.


----------



## scooter_trasher

is good to have a boat and get away from the park


----------



## MISTURN3

Great seeing a kid out there having fun and bringing em in


----------



## Swampbuckster

Oh no!!!


----------



## Fishndude

FISHDOCTOR said:


> https://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm


LOL, a buddy of mine got his 3 seconds of fame in that show. Just a lone guy standing in a hard-to-identify spot, on the Huron. He did alright that day.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Tnks to that show, that hole will be packed... and full of trash and garbage


----------



## outdoorsmi.

Mr Burgundy said:


> Tnks to that show, that hole will be packed... and full of trash and garbage


I was thinking the same thing. Good thing I fished it the sunday before that show.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Mr Burgundy said:


> Tnks to that show, that hole will be packed... and full of trash and garbage


parking and private property issues still exist, that hole isn't a free for all, there's miles of river that get steelhead from above the flatrock fishladder all the way to Edison dam 
https://www.google.com/maps/@42.1268366,-83.3628261,12z


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fortunately 17 additional miles of unscathed river for next season. I hear HuronBrowns slays the steelhead up there all winter long just below the Belleville dam and above the RR bridge. May have to join him.


----------



## Swampbuckster

From what I've experienced, I think the waves of people come and go with the Huron after a publication or broadcast like this. Most people don't care to abuse themselves the way that some do who regularly fish the river. Myself being one of them.


----------



## junkman

Went down to the park before work today and I saw the river give up two fish and heard about a third one.I also picked up a few hundred yards worth of line off the bank and about a pound of lead.I really wish that the pigs would cleanup after themselves.Every time I go down there I pick up as much as I can.And every time I'm down there it seems that there is more than the last time.I was talking to a guy last week who said his dog had picked up a hook in it's paw there.


----------



## HuronBrowns

You're right Im surprised no one fishes it. It is easy to slay fish there.


----------



## Swampbuckster

junkman said:


> Went down to the park before work today and I saw the river give up two fish and heard about a third one.I also picked up a few hundred yards worth of line off the bank and about a pound of lead.I really wish that the pigs would cleanup after themselves.Every time I go down there I pick up as much as I can.And every time I'm down there it seems that there is more than the last time.I was talking to a guy last week who said his dog had picked up a hook in it's paw there.


Eh, that's really unfortunate. Most unfortunate part is it's fisherman that utilize the resource and a large group of them destroy it at the same time. I have never understood that.


----------



## junkman

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## MISTURN3

No different here - everytime i hit areas on the huron - i fill at least 1/2 of 5 gallon bucket of trash......was the same ice fishing.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

junkman said:


> Went down to the park before work today and I saw the river give up two fish and heard about a third one.I also picked up a few hundred yards worth of line off the bank and about a pound of lead.I really wish that the pigs would cleanup after themselves.Every time I go down there I pick up as much as I can.And every time I'm down there it seems that there is more than the last time.I was talking to a guy last week who said his dog had picked up a hook in it's paw there.


Every time I'm on that stretch of the river always untangle 100s of feet of lime from trees in my kayak. I've found probably 200 difrent crank baits snagged in tress floating down the river. Nice to get free lures when fish ain't bitting.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hit the riv today. Lost a really nice eye, something that just about spooled me before it came unhooked and 3 largemouth. Not a bad outing


----------



## Swampbuckster

Mr Burgundy said:


> Hit the riv today. Lost a really nice eye, *something that just about spooled me before it came unhooked *and 3 largemouth. Not a bad outing


Spring King fo' sho'


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Got me, soon as I set the hook I felt the head shake and then it was off to the races. It jumped a few times down steam but I couldn't tell what it was.


----------



## Raylaser

The fact that it jumped makes it sound more like chrome than eyes but hey, anything that hits hard and fights, is a fun fish even when you don't land them. Since I mostly C&R, I consider the fish did my work for me when that happens, LOL!! Great report Mr. B!! Fish On Bro!


----------



## HuronBrowns

Swamp is right. The huron gets a good number of chinook in it.


----------



## Raylaser




----------



## ~LA~

Did I understand the walleye regulations correctly for the Huron river- that possession season starts the last Saturday of this month and ends the middle of next month?


----------



## scooter_trasher

no , open from April 29-March 15 of next year, downstream of the Jefferson ave bridge is considered lake Erie and open all year.


----------



## ~LA~

scooter_trasher said:


> no , open from April 29-March 15 of next year, downstream of the Jefferson ave bridge is considered lake Erie and open all year.


Thanks for the quick reply. So when is it open in other parts of the Huron river? I guess I'm not understanding their guide.


----------



## MISTURN3

I was recently told that the DNR now considers anything inside the Banana **** part of the river - therefore closed.........not sure if that's true or not but.........have not had a chance yet to contact the dnr so fishing at that bridge (hulls trace) or Pt Mouillee is catch and release only until 4/29.....someone know differently?? If so, please advise.


----------



## scooter_trasher

check the inland trout map & the description,they have no other description, they have not updated online ,or in print, they call the river where they want and that's at the bridge until they make a change


----------



## scooter_trasher

water is over the banks at huroc park & up the road at flatrock launch, forecast looks good, should be down a bit by the weekend


----------



## happydj

Yesterday water was up in the playground area of Huroc Park and flowing very fast. Still saw people fishing the park though.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I bet there's a ton of fish swimming around now, too bad I'm preoccupied with trout now


----------



## Fishndude

The water was as high as I've seen it this year, when I crossed the river below French Landing dam (Belleville) this morning. Out of its banks, with foam coming down. Real murky.


----------



## scooter_trasher

and there likely to release more, seems like it takes a week of dry skies, to let enough out of the dams to get the water back down, without letting out too much flooding yards


----------



## Swampbuckster

scooter_trasher said:


> and there likely to release more, seems like it takes a week of dry skies, to let enough out of the dams to get the water back down, without letting out too much flooding yards


Water levels still extremely high within the Halfmoon lake chain. Won't be able to handle much more rain without flooding numerous lakeside homes. Some have done so already. Plenty of water still to work through the system.


----------



## jd4223

Fished Flatrock yesterday(sat) from 10:30am until about 2pm. Water still high and running full speed. Nothing but Shad(3" to 10")running the banks. Saw a gold fish about 8" running the bank with the Shad. Still a great day to be fishing. Kind of windy. Was using flies and crawlers bottom bouncing with a 1/2oz. weight. Had to go up to a 5/8oz to get a slower drift. Kept snagging lines that were broke off on the bottom. Still managed to catch a few Shad. Watched a guy use his landing net to scoop up Shad by the dozens along the shore. Said he used them for catfish bait out at the Edison Plant. Told him he was taking chances netting the Shad since he was in violation of the fishing rules. Even showed him the booklet with the rules and regulations. Didn't seem to worry him as he continued to fill up his 5 gallon bucket. Called it quits around 2pm after losing too many flies and weights snagging the bottom.


----------



## scooter_trasher

jd4223 said:


> Fished Flatrock yesterday(sat) from 10:30am until about 2pm. Water still high and running full speed. Nothing but Shad(3" to 10")running the banks. Saw a gold fish about 8" running the bank with the Shad. Still a great day to be fishing. Kind of windy. Was using flies and crawlers bottom bouncing with a 1/2oz. weight. Had to go up to a 5/8oz to get a slower drift. Kept snagging lines that were broke off on the bottom. Still managed to catch a few Shad. Watched a guy use his landing net to scoop up Shad by the dozens along the shore. Said he used them for catfish bait out at the Edison Plant. Told him he was taking chances netting the Shad since he was in violation of the fishing rules. Even showed him the booklet with the rules and regulations. Didn't seem to worry him as he continued to fill up his 5 gallon bucket. Called it quits around 2pm after losing too many flies and weights snagging the bottom.


ya for some reason the dnr calls the huron a trout stream, gotta protect those planted steelhead till they can get to ohio,penn, can & ny for the big boats to enjoy, before we hopefully get some leftovers, in the form of returns, comical but so is calling the majority of rivers & streams in the state trout streams, if a trout can't live & reproduce it's hardly a trout stream, more like just a colored line on a map.


----------



## Swampbuckster

scooter_trasher said:


> ya for some reason the dnr calls the huron a trout stream, gotta protect those planted steelhead till they can get to ohio,penn, can & ny for the big boats to enjoy, before we hopefully get some leftovers, in the form of returns, comical but so is calling the majority of rivers & streams in the state trout streams, if a trout can't live & reproduce it's hardly a trout stream, more like just a colored line on a map.


Bash it all you want, a lot of people enjoy fishing for steelhead on the Huron.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Swampbuckster said:


> Bash it all you want, a lot of people enjoy fishing for steelhead on the Huron.


I'm not bashing the Huron, I've fished it my whole life, it's a treasure for this area, but as with many declared trout waters it is simply not capable of growing trout and the vast majority of the stockings spend their life out of state.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Who gives a **** if someone wants shad for bait?


----------



## Raylaser

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Who gives a **** if someone wants shad for bait?


I don't think JD cared that the guy was scooping shad for bait, I think he was trying to do the right thing by informing the guy he could get fined by the DNR. If the guy chooses to take the friendly advice to heart or not is his choice. I think offering some friendly advice or insight is what sportsmen do for each other. What people do with that advice is up to them. IMHO.


----------



## jd4223

Raylaser said:


> I don't think JD cared that the guy was scooping shad for bait, I think he was trying to do the right thing by informing the guy he could get fined by the DNR. If the guy chooses to take the friendly advice to heart or not is his choice. I think offering some friendly advice or insight is what sportsmen do for each other. What people do with that advice is up to them. IMHO.


Thank you Ray. That's exactly what I was doing. Trying to save some one from a ticket who thinks just because the fish are Shad, no big deal. Saw a guy get a ticket there after Walleye season ended when the guy was showing everybody a Walleye he caught before releasing it. DNR ticketed him for not immediately releasing the Walleye. I have no idea what the DNR would have done to the guy netting the Shad. Would DNR issue him 1 ticket,or charge him for every Shad he illegally netted? Who knows but, I wasn't trying to call the guy out. Thanks again Ray.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Apologize for my misunderstanding. I would like to be warned if I was breaking laws and not aware.


----------



## scooter_trasher

It's a shame really,it's the only water along the coast (between the drainage ditch they call the Clinton Spillway and OHIO), where it's illegal, most people that fish the Huron are just looking for shore fishing access and aren't familiar with the trout regs, except those that target Steelhead, a lot of lic sales outlets don't even have the trout map book to give out, little stuff can get you jammed up like hook size, still fishing with a drop shot rig, netting minnows long handled net, all summer long when the Steelhead are out of state.


----------

